# Betta Major Color change



## kittykatydid08

I got my roommate a white Betta because she asked me to get her one. So I found one with a white/skin colored body and a iridescent white tail. This was a couple of months ago. As of right now over half of his body is purple (his head is still the same white/skin color) his tail is turning black and blue, both of these colors are the shiny iridescent colors as well. 

I saw another Betta at Walmart (I am addicted to looking at them) and he had the same skin color body with the white iridescent tail, and he was also changing colors on his tail to a very iridescent bright blue. 

Is this a normal thing or is their color just now coming in? I'm just curious, and my roommate is upset that her fish isn't white any more.


----------



## humdedum

I think color development is normal...someone who is more experienced with betta genetics please correct me if I'm wrong. I had a blue betta with some small bits of red, and now his fins are red with small bits of blue.


----------



## Bettawhisperer

Bettas are quick change artists especially when they are young. Another thing that can change there coloring is the water they are in or the amount and type of lighting they have. I once had a betta that had loads of maroon on it and a friend wanted it so I sent it to her. Within a few days of her having him he changed completely to blue. We both couldn't believe it.


----------



## Chard56

My Green Marbles start out white and go through many color changes.


----------



## Betta man

kittykatydid08 said:


> I got my roommate a white Betta because she asked me to get her one. So I found one with a white/skin colored body and a iridescent white tail. This was a couple of months ago. As of right now over half of his body is purple (his head is still the same white/skin color) his tail is turning black and blue, both of these colors are the shiny iridescent colors as well.
> 
> I saw another Betta at Walmart (I am addicted to looking at them) and he had the same skin color body with the white iridescent tail, and he was also changing colors on his tail to a very iridescent bright blue.
> 
> Is this a normal thing or is their color just now coming in? I'm just curious, and my roommate is upset that her fish isn't white any more.


it might have been young? Does your roommate still want the betta?


----------



## kittykatydid08

Yes as far as I know she does. Why do you ask? 
I found out that the one at walmart that I saw was still there and went and got him and he is also changing colors, but he is definitely turning blue right now. 
Another question: is it common for a fish to have blue eyes?


----------



## Ghost Knife

I've had a Red Betta for a year and a half and about 1/4 of his tail has turned blue over the last several months.


----------



## hXcChic22

We bought a betta that was pure white in the store but changed several times over his lifespan. Sometimes he was almost black, other times he was white, and once in a while, he would be somewhere in the middle.


----------

